# Bubblesort



## Milo_M (3 Februar 2008)

hallo Profis...

ich befasse mich nun schon eine weile mit dem thema bubblesort...
ich war auch schon mal in der "suchen" funktion und habe mir in diesem forum und auch an anderen orten im internet schon infos geholt...

ich komme von der sTEP7 programmierung (vorzugsweise AWL) und habe leider keinen blassen schimmer von SCL oder anderen hochsprachen... 

leider sehe ich in allen beispielen, welche ich gefunden habe nur SCL code oder andere codes, welche ich nicht verstehe...

(das prinzip von bubblesort habe ich schon verstanden, kann aber den code nicht in AWL realisieren)

kann mir jemand ein ganz einfaches AWL programm zeigen, in dem 3 oder 4 werte anhand der bubble sort logik sortiert werden?
daraus kann ich ja dann aufbauen und nachvollziehen, wie man das richtig macht...

vielen dank im voraus und bis bald...

Milo / aus der schönen schweiz


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Februar 2008)

Schau dir mal den folgenden Beitrag an :
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14527


----------



## Milo_M (3 Februar 2008)

*bubblesort*

Salute Larry...

ich habe diesen beitrag auch angeschaut, habe ihn aber nicht zu ende gelesen, als ich ihn gefunden habe... *peinlich*

aber vielen dank nochmals...

aber eine frage habe ich jetzt doch noch, auf welche variante würdest du eingehen und gegebenenfalls erweitern?

soll ich eher in richtung Kai's lösungsansatz tendieren oder meinst du es sei besser nach Zottel zu strukturieren? obwohl, dass bei Zottel sieht wider nach SCL aus, oder täusche ich mich da ?!?

*grübel*

gruss Milo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2008)

Hallo Milo.

Ich benutze auch die Routine von Zottel. Geschrieben in AWL für S7-300/400. Wenn Du noch Bedarf hast kann ich Dir gerne den Baustein zukommen lassen.

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## Milo_M (3 Februar 2008)

*vielen dank*

hi...

das wäre super, dann kann ich ja meine erweiterungsversuche starten...
kann ich dir hier im forum einfach meine emailadresse geben oder wird das dann zensiert? 

gruss

Milo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Februar 2008)

Schick Sie am besten per PN. Ich kann es Dir allerdings erst morgen schicken wenn ich wieder im Büro bin... es sein denn heute Abend kommt was Frauenfreundliches im TV  ... ...


----------



## Milo_M (3 Februar 2008)

*vielen dank*

hallo Lipperlandstern...

nacharicht ist unterwegs...

danke und noch einen schönen fernsehabend...  

Gruss Milo


----------



## Kai (3 Februar 2008)

*Einfache Sortierung:*

Ein Programmbeispiel für eine einfache Sortierung, wie Zottel sie vorgeschlagen hat, findest Du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=115727&postcount=8

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=90238&postcount=6

Der Programmcode vergleicht 7 Werte und ermittelt den höchste und niedrigsten Wert. Die restlichen 5 Werte werden nicht sortiert.

*Bubblesort:*

Ein weiteres Programmbeispiel für Bubblesort findest Du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=115726&postcount=7

Der Programmcode sortiert alle 7 Werte in absteigender Reihenfolge.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (3 Februar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch die Routine von Zottel. Geschrieben in AWL für S7-300/400. Wenn Du noch Bedarf hast kann ich Dir gerne den Baustein zukommen lassen.


 
Es wäre schön, wenn Du den Baustein hier ins Forum stellen könntest. Dann hätten alle etwas davon.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Februar 2008)

Milo_M schrieb:


> hallo leider sehe ich in allen beispielen, welche ich gefunden habe nur SCL code oder andere codes, welche ich nicht verstehe...
> 
> (das prinzip von bubblesort habe ich schon verstanden, kann aber den code nicht in AWL realisieren)


 
Wäre SCL denn eine Option für dich ...?
Übersichtlicher und durchschaubarer würde das Ganze dan schon ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## IBN-Service (4 Februar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wäre SCL denn eine Option für dich ...?
> Übersichtlicher und durchschaubarer würde das Ganze dan schon ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL




Hallo Milo,

den Ratschlag von Larry solltest du dir auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

SCL ist geradezu prädestiniert für ein Problem wie Bubble Sort.

Du wirst im Netz sicher einen Pascal - Quellcode finden,
diesen nach SCL umzusetzen ist recht einfach.

Auch ich würde hier ganz klar von AWL abraten.

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Zottel (4 Februar 2008)

Milo_M schrieb:


> ...obwohl, dass bei Zottel sieht wider nach SCL aus, oder täusche ich mich da ?!?


Wenn es SCL-artig aussieht, bist du möglicherweise beim "falschen" Artikel. Ich verwende manchmal eine an Pascal angelehte Schreibweise, die kein korrektes Programm darstellt, um das Prinzip eines Programms zu beschreiben.

Die ausführlichste Diskusssion des Themas und einen funtionierenden FC in AWL findest du unter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1918&page=2&highlight=bubblesort

Ich denke, es ist dieser FC den Lipperlandstern meint.


----------



## Milo_M (4 Februar 2008)

*viele antworten und tipps...*

hallo an alle, die sich so zahlreich zu meiner frage äusserten und noch einmal besten dank...

ich denke, ich versuche das ganze mal mit dem lösungsansatz von lipperlandstern... da ich ansonsten wirklich keine verwendung für SCL spezifische programme habe...

ich denke, falls ich es trotzdem mal benötigen würde, oder gar umsteigen sollte, werden sicherlich wider fragen auftauchen...   

also, ich wünsche allen einen schönen abend und noch eine angenehme woche...

Gruss Milo...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (4 Februar 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Wenn es SCL-artig aussieht, bist du möglicherweise beim "falschen" Artikel. Ich verwende manchmal eine an Pascal angelehte Schreibweise, die kein korrektes Programm darstellt, um das Prinzip eines Programms zu beschreiben.
> 
> Die ausführlichste Diskusssion des Themas und einen funtionierenden FC in AWL findest du unter:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1918&page=2&highlight=bubblesort
> ...


 
@Zottel: Das werde ich dir nie vergessen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Februar 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Wenn es SCL-artig aussieht, bist du möglicherweise beim "falschen" Artikel. Ich verwende manchmal eine an Pascal angelehte Schreibweise, die kein korrektes Programm darstellt, um das Prinzip eines Programms zu beschreiben.
> 
> Die ausführlichste Diskusssion des Themas und einen funtionierenden FC in AWL findest du unter:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1918&page=2&highlight=bubblesort
> ...


 
Genau Zottel. Mit dem Unterschied das dein Code besser dokumentiert ist


----------

